# Is she pregnant?



## blakeduhh (Aug 9, 2015)

Okay, I'm going to start from the very top. I got Rorie August 12 (21 days ago) from a local pet store. 

She was in a tank with approximately 20 other rats. I basically went through the cage and sexed the rats myself because I needed to find a girl (the rats were 5-10 weeks old). I picked up about 8 rats and all were boys and then I found Rorie she was exactly what I wanted but I did keep looking and after 5 more boys I decided Rorie was the one for me. 

So she has been with me for 21 days now. The past week and a half I have started to assume she is pregnant. First I noticed her nipples became apparent. I know for a fact she her nipples went noticeable up until about a week ago. Then I noticed her belly was plump. It's not that big but enough for me to notice. Recently I have noticed some nesting in her but not much. 

I'm really back and forth on whether I think she is pregnant or not. I probably would think she is if it wasn't for her nipples. so I thought I'd get yalls opinions because I am newer to rats. What do yall think? 

Here are some pictures of her stomach, I can't get one of her nipple but they are dark and noticeable and when you look up lose are pokey.


----------



## blakeduhh (Aug 9, 2015)

I meant to add this


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

i would say no. If those pictures are today? Her belly is far too slim.

A rats pregnancy lasts 19-23 days usually being 21. So she would be huge. 

Nipples can be a sign but not always, I have lots of girls and many of them have quite visible nips. Nesting is also quite natural in rats even when not preggers.

I'd count yourself very lucky. Your girl looks very young and it would have been very hard on her and sad.

To show u the difference this was my pregnant girl about a week before she gave birth...she had a tiny litter of only 4 & her belly was quite smaller then a rat would normally be.


----------

